# power seats



## krazykleen (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi all I recently installed a remote start alarm on my car ever since none of my power seats in the front are working when I took it back to the dealer who installed my alarm he said that the alarm had nothing to do with the seats. I know they were working before. I checked all the fuses and none are bad. Both seats are not working at all. I have a 98 maxima. Any one have any ideas?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Do you have a multimeter? Are the seats getting power to the motors?


----------



## krazykleen (Jan 7, 2006)

brianw said:


> Do you have a multimeter? Are the seats getting power to the motors?


i fised it there was no power to the motor so i traced the wire under the dash and just ran a direct line from the batery. thanx to all


----------

